# Cost of forged Engine



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi - anybody have an idea of the cost having rods and pistons fitted - ( drop the car off and pick it up done + time scale ) dont want to bother any tuners atm until i have made my mind up for sure 

I know a couple have prices on there websites but many do not 

Tempted by the ALPHA 10 KIT in for sale section ( guessing the engine builder would fit this while the engine is out foc )


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Litchfield - Nissan GTR Engines - Litchfield Motors

About 6.5k inc vat for rods and pistons. Less for rods only (you'd be mad).

Assuming there's no additional labour involved in fitting the turbo kit I reckon you're correct.

No idea how much labour is to remove and refit engine.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

I would say around £800 to remove and fit. Some do more, some do less.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah i guess you would need to shop around. Not cheap though.

Not sure if you will get it much cheaper than suggested above? It also depends on Rods and Pistons used. There are quite a few combos out there. I have been doing quite a bit of reading and the cheaper stuff performs really well. UK guys seem to stick to one brand where as the US guys seem to use what ever the fancy. I cant find any reports of aftermarket rods (of any make ) failing.


----------



## turbomook (Aug 16, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> Litchfield - Nissan GTR Engines - Litchfield Motors
> 
> About 6.5k inc vat for rods and pistons. Less for rods only (you'd be mad).
> 
> ...


Adam,

Roughly how much are the BW EFR turbo, manifolds and down pipes from Litchfields?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

The issue with used turbos is if you get them fitted and they are no good you have wasted a lot of money and will have minimal come back. The alpha ten kit is also a 1000hp turbo set up so it wont just be rods and pistons you need, you would also need a meaty intercooler, fuel pumps (all the stage 4 stuff if not done already) plus gearbox and clutch mods. If you have to ask, you cant afford it lol.... (kidding of course)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

turbomook said:


> Adam,
> 
> Roughly how much are the BW EFR turbo, manifolds and down pipes from Litchfields?


I actually don't know.

I bought mine second hand.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

turbomook said:


> Adam,
> 
> Roughly how much are the BW EFR turbo, manifolds and down pipes from Litchfields?


just over £9000


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies 

The parts are not that badly priced - guessing most of the cost is labour i just dont have the equipment to get the engine out 

CP Pistons & Carrillo Pro-H Rods Std Bore For Nissan GTR R35 VR38DETT 95.5mm | eBay 

i understand i will need lots of other parts like gearbox mods but it will be a ongoing project

Turbos can be checked out as they are out the car ( gtr mart )


----------



## turbomook (Aug 16, 2014)

paulmc said:


> just over £9000


Cheers Paul, not cheap then lol

So you would probably be looking at £25k for a engine build with turbos and all the supporting mods


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

paulmc said:


> just over £9000


Is that the whole turbo package Paul ?


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> Is that the whole turbo package Paul ?


Yes,

Something like £4300 + vat for Stage 5 EFRs on standard manifolds

and

£7800 + vat for complete kit including intake pipes and downpies.

Pretty sure thats how Iain explained it to me. I have a email somewhere but the above is pretty close barring any price changes in 2015


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmmm not much more than that second hand alpha 10 kit 

See whiffbits have i nice complete kit at 6.5k


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes Pauls kit looks good value.

My turbos will do 900bhp and way cheaper again


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

paulmc said:


> Yes Pauls kit looks good value.
> 
> My turbos will do 900bhp and way cheaper again


Are you certain if that figure? Or is it based on a compressor map?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

paulmc said:


> Yes Pauls kit looks good value.
> 
> My turbos will do 900bhp and way cheaper again


I think your build will be cheaper than anyones as you did it yourself! haha


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Are you certain if that figure? Or is it based on a compressor map?


I have not looked at the compressor map yet. Ben tells me they will do 900 easy. Not really looked into them much as i cant run that sort of power until i do my bottom end. I wanted to future proof my turbos. So if i do decide I want more power I dont have to worry about turbos


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

buzzysingh said:


> I think your build will be cheaper than anyones as you did it yourself! haha


it will be interesting to see what I spend in the end.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Are you certain if that figure? Or is it based on a compressor map?


they will do 900 hp easy adam, there similar size to my gt30s and mine run 950 hp


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

buzzysingh said:


> I think your build will be cheaper than anyones as you did it yourself! haha


I am quite happy to do it myself ( pull the engine that is ) 

Looking at the cost i will be better off buying a sissor lift for @1k off ebay and still save 2-3k - or will the engine come out the front with a engine hoist with the rads moved ?

i know a good engine builder who will do the rods and pistons ( he built my 300hp turbo 1000cc bike engined kit car ) but with that you just lift it out and put in your boot and take it round


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> I am quite happy to do it myself ( pull the engine that is )
> 
> Looking at the cost i will be better off buying a sissor lift for @1k off ebay and still save 2-3k - or will the engine come out the front with a engine hoist with the rads moved ?
> 
> i know a good engine builder who will do the rods and pistons ( he built my 300hp turbo 1000cc bike engined kit car ) but with that you just lift it out and put in in your boot and take it round


I am sure I seen an engine coming out the front. Its on google somewhere, will see if I can find it.

Engine out is easy. Now I have done it once, if you put some effort in (not my strong point lol) engine out in a day some going back. Taking it out the front will add prob another 4 hours or so.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

paulmc said:


> I have not looked at the compressor map yet. Ben tells me they will do 900 easy. Not really looked into them much as i cant run that sort of power until i do my bottom end. I wanted to future proof my turbos. So if i do decide I want more power I dont have to worry about turbos


depends on the dyno, should do around 800+ but getting good results on track/street 60-130 where it really counts. You won't be that high tho


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> depends on the dyno, should do around 800+ but getting good results on track/street 60-130 where it really counts. You won't be that high tho


I was just trying to say that just because the turbos will do 900 easily, doesn't mean the engine will - so if it doesn't make the power, don't blame the turbos as there's a lot more contributing factors in the engine and the build.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> depends on the dyno, should do around 800+ but getting good results on track/street 60-130 where it really counts. You won't be that high tho


Maybe not this year but possibly next. 800+ thats deperssing. i thought these were sepc'd for an easy 900.

looks like they will have an easy life this year then maxed out next year.


----------

